# Moody Miles Davis soundtrack



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

I think "moody" is a good word for Miles. If I want trumpet playing, however, I listen to Freddie Hubbard.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

might I also recommend Tomasz Stanko and particularly the albums he made on ECM with the Marcin Wasilewski Trio....

Suspended Night, Soul of Things and Litania......

I suspect thus might suit you just fine!

coincidentally I have just learned of Stanko's death....in the three albums above (in my opinion obviously)he has left us with three 'great' albums at least!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love all the great jazz trumpet players. Lee Morgan, Donald Byrd, Kenny Dorham, Booker Little, Clifford Brown. Miles could do a lot more than moody stuff. I just as soon listen to him than anybody else. I've yet to pick up that soundtrack. There's a cheap version and a deluxe CD.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I love when Miles does cool jazz (my favorite style). The jazz group Bohren & der Club of Gore takes that mood to the extreme. Some people think they're boring, but I love them. That seems to be a reoccurring theme, music I enjoy being generally considered boring.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Is "moody" a derogatory term? Personally I think that aspect added more to his music, and his discography is one of the best in the history of music (obviously not just for his own merits, since he used a lot of amazing musicians and even geniuses to work with him).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

norman bates said:


> Is "moody" a derogatory term? Personally I think that aspect added more to his music, and his discography is one of the best in the history of music (obviously not just for his own merits, since he used a lot of amazing musicians and even geniuses to work with him).


I agree completely. I don't care about speedy trumpet playing. Freddie Hubbard was a great musician, but Miles was a supreme artist. It's like Santana said, when you listen to Miles you don't even think of the trumpet, you just hear that voice.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

There are a few tracks on there that definitely aren't moody, also. I generally like it even moodier, like some slow Bill Evans.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm more of a fan of Davis' psychedelic fusion era such as Bitches Brew and Jack Johnson; those two albums are especially great imo!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

jim prideaux said:


> might I also recommend Tomasz Stanko and particularly the albums he made on ECM with the Marcin Wasilewski Trio....
> 
> Suspended Night, Soul of Things and Litania......


I, too, am a fan of Stanko and the albums listed above are common spins in my CD deck. As well, I recommend Enrico Rava, also an ECM artist, whose _The Words and the Days_, _The Third Man_, and _Tati_ (all on ECM) are sublime albums. Early Rava is accessible in the five disc box set from Black Saint/Soul Note, "The Complete Remastered Recordings" featuring Enrico Rava.


----------

